# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Attenzione!!avviso A Tutti I Revisori

## chiara

La Corte dei Conti ha emanato le linee guida per la relazione al bilancio di previsione 2007 ai sensi dell'art. 1, comma 166 e ss., della legge 266/2005.
Tra pochi giorni sul sito della corte saranno disponibili i questionari articolati per province e comuni. Chiedo a tutti i revisori un confronto sui relativi contenuti.

----------

